# Lightweight Datenbank



## sewagii (9. Apr 2014)

Hi,

ich suche einee möglichst einfache Datenbank bzw. irgendwas in der Richtung was auf einen Raspberry Pi laufen kann. Es wird immer SQLite empfohlen, das wäre auch optimal, nur gibt es damit Probleme.
Was gibt es da neben SQLite für Alternativen?

mfg


----------



## Deros (10. Apr 2014)

da gibt es viele...H2, HSQLDB, MySQL, BerkeleyDB, Apache Derby,....


----------

